# alot of trouble



## scotia (May 19, 2005)

my computer starts up very slow (its not spyware unless adaware misses it)
nothing is in msconfig
aftre it finally starts it gets to the desktop but nothing load no icons no toolbar the only that works is task manager. with tm it is the only way i can get around my computer please help me get back my computer


----------



## elmarcorulz (May 19, 2005)

do you have an xp cd? if so try a repair


----------



## scotia (May 19, 2005)

no i dont have it anymore i dont know whhappened to it is that the only thing i can do?


----------



## Classic_house (May 19, 2005)

Well i would think that you would need to reinstall windows but if you have lost the disk.... maybe you could try something like norton utilities to clean up the file and dll system and fix problems or if you have xp you could try a system restore?


----------



## Lax (May 20, 2005)

Sounds like a piece of spyware/adware that could be causing the no icon thing, I've seen it in a few computers. Check out www.webroot.com and download the trial of SpySweeper and install it and run it in safe mode, it should be able to find it. (Even though some people say spyspweeper ain't that great I find it does a nice job of finding what it needs to find.)


----------



## jeffyboy (May 20, 2005)

*Taskmanager*

Are you able to bring up taskmanager (ctrl-alt-del)?
Try running explorer.exe if you can bring up taskmanager (file/run)
Could be registry corruption... a repair install of XP might work.  Or, see if you can do a system restore to an earlier date... altho I am skeptical it will work either...

try running
c:\windows\system32\restore\rstrui.exe
to see if it brings up system restore.


----------



## elmarcorulz (May 20, 2005)

he said in his first post that task manager is the only thing he can get up


----------



## apj101 (May 20, 2005)

if you have lost you cd but have a valid product key and what have you, i think (and i stress the word think) that you can ask for a replacement cd from microsoft, and they should not charge you. I mean its not the cd that cost them the money. You may need you product key and stuff but you can get all that with regedit which you load from task manager. 

It may not solve your problem, but it is useful to have the cd. 


> its not spyware unless adaware misses it


One antispyware app is not enough you need to use all the oes you can get your hands on. Try useing HiJack This and post your log here, we'll clear the question up once and for all.


----------



## Praetor (May 20, 2005)

> nothing is in msconfig


That would be a bad thing.



> aftre it finally starts it gets to the desktop but nothing load no icons no toolbar the only that works is task manager.


Either thats a bad thing or you just need to readjust your desktop settings (display properties --> desktop tab)


----------



## fachim (May 20, 2005)

if you have no Windows XP cd, try to change your OS to linux and download it in www.linuxISrg, it's free!!!


----------



## scotia (May 20, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:16:12 PM, on 5/20/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Personal Firewall\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Personal Firewall\MpfAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Personal\Ad-Aware.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0d\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0d\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Aol\aoltpspd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Briefcase\spyware\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FFFFFEF0-5B30-21D4-945D-000000000000} - C:\PROGRA~1\Star Downloader\SDIEInt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Star Downloader - C:\Program Files\Star Downloader\sdie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - CmdMapping|{000007C6-17DF-4438-92A4-DE5537471BA3} - (no file) (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{27AB3B00-C6B2-43F8-8F20-C134FD989241}: NameServer = 205.188.146.145
O18 - Protocol: shell - {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtml.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - Networks Associates Technology, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com VirusScan Online Realtime Engine (MCVSRte) - Networks Associates Technology, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Personal Firewall\MPFSERVICE.exe

there is the hjt log

in msconfig sorry for the confusion i meant spyware related

how is linux is it almost the same as windows?

ill try using spy sweeper


----------



## scotia (May 20, 2005)

i cant download the trial of webroot or norton because the files are to big and my computer cant finr the host


----------



## Blue (May 21, 2005)

> if you have no Windows XP cd, try to change your OS to linux and download it in www.linuxISO.org, it's free!!!



Unless he/she knows somthing about linux that can be more complicated. Just think of all the different distros there are available that causes confusion and Linux can be very different and not necesarily as friendly as Windows (Winblows for linux lovers) . I'm familier with linux as well as use windows.



> no i dont have it anymore i dont know whhappened to it is that the only thing i can do?



I guard my important software with my life and the operating system is pretty important . I honestly think you should just replace that windows xp with another as it is pretty important to have on hand and it would save you allot of hassle in this case just to reinstal windows.


----------



## jbrown456 (May 21, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Either thats a bad thing or you just need to readjust your desktop settings (display properties --> desktop tab)


I believe this might solve your icon problem:
-Right Click On Your Desktop
-Click Arrange Icons By
-See If  ' Show Desktop Icons '  Is Checked, If Not, Check It!
That may solve that problem.


Now about the spyware tools, try the following programs (this is my team):
-HiJack This
-Ad Aware SE
-Microsoft Anti-Spyware (Just No Security Agent, Live Protection Thing)
-Spybot Search & Destroy
-Web Root Spy Sweeper (You Can Download The Demo Version, That Should Do It For You)


----------



## Lax (May 21, 2005)

> i cant download the trial of webroot or norton because the files are to big and my computer cant finr the host


If http://www.webroot.com/ does not work (meaning can't find host or the like) then it's something messed up with your internet DNS OR there is a piece of spyware overiding the direction of where IE (or your browser) is going when you put in an address.


----------



## scotia (May 21, 2005)

you cannot ight click the desktop

how do you fix the internet DNS or the spyware over rding it


----------



## scotia (May 22, 2005)

i am missing alot of files in the i386 folder could this be causing the problem?


----------



## Byteman (May 23, 2005)

download, unzip, run Hoster. Then look for the button that says Restore original hosts file, press it and exit.  Then in your Internet explorer properties, Programs tab, click Reset web settings, and on  the advanced tab, press Restore defaults, the OK. Then go online and run both of these scans:

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

Let us know what they fixed, and what problems remain.


----------



## scotia (May 24, 2005)

i downloaded the hosts and tried both of the other but I got an error on panda and the other one just a box with a red x appers


----------



## Byteman (May 24, 2005)

Try this little program, and let me know which varient it says you have.
http://www.intermute.com/spysubtract/cwshredder_download.html


----------



## scotia (May 24, 2005)

i says i am clean


----------



## scotia (May 25, 2005)

i dont have the explorer.exe in the task manager. And if you try to run it it only stays up for a second.

sorry for the typeo  i meant it says im clean


----------



## Lax (May 26, 2005)

> i dont have the explorer.exe in the task manager. And if you try to run it it only stays up for a second.
> 
> sorry for the typeo  i meant it says im clean



some virus then has 
A. Corrupted it very badly
B. Deleted it
C. Moved it

Easiest thing I can think of to do (this late) is to just backup all your stuff and then try a repair install (or full re-install) to fix it.


----------



## scotia (May 26, 2005)

is there some were i can download the explorer.exe

and if the only way to do the install is with the cd?


----------



## scotia (May 28, 2005)

on a different thread I found a website called bootdisk.com
went to windows xp and I can download files to a disk to fix xp from microsoft
i will do this monday and tell you how it works

thanks for trying to help


----------



## Byteman (May 28, 2005)

I've had a similar prob before, and replaced the explorer.exe, but it would still not run.  You can try, but if unsuccessfull you are going to needto backup your stuff you need, and reformat/restore XP like Lord AnthraX suggests.


----------



## scotia (May 29, 2005)

that website alows you to re install windows so that is what im going to do

what are good back up programs?


----------



## Lax (May 29, 2005)

How can a website allow you to re-install windows?


----------



## scotia (May 29, 2005)

it lets you by having the files to make a backup disk. 
burn it then use it just like having the windows cd


----------

